# EM Auditing



## crberman (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi. I am CEMC certified and would love to do some EM auditing for local doctors in my area that are interested in doing an in house audit. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I could go about getting the word out. Also, does this sound like a good idea? I thought with RAC and CERT focusing alot on EM it would be a good idea. I have a full time job so this would be something that I would like to do in my spare time. Any thoughts and/or advise would be greatly appreciated.

Christine Berman, CCC, CEMC


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Sure it is*

Christine,

Auditing is always a good idea. I've done a fair amount in my career. I think as a starting point you might offer to review the groups E&M reports. If you identify unusually low or hight coding patterns; that might motivate the group to pay for an audit.
As to getting the word out. Of course these days getting something on the internet helps. Offering to speak or contribute to local or area medical society meetings helps too. And getting something published gives you credibility. But it is a tough economy out there. So it might take a while. but getting that first client is key to future referrals.

Jim Strafford  CEDC  MCS-P


----------



## crberman (Jan 30, 2011)

Jim,

Thank you for your thoughts. Offering a review of their E&M reports for free is a great idea. We have a local magazine that is published through our local hospital, maybe I could advertise there depending on the cost. I was also thinking about creating a letter and mailing it to some of the local doctors. I guess we will see.

Christine Berman, CCC, CEMC


----------

